# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Στενά (Straits) >  Strait of Malacca

## Παναγιώτης

Το στενό αυτό είναι ένα πέρασμα με μήκος γύρω στα 435 ναυτικά μίλια ανάμεσα στην Μαλαισία και τη Σουμάτρα. Είναι η κύρια θαλάσσια οδός ανάμεσα στον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό και τον Ινδικό Ωκεανό.  Λόγω της θέσης είναι η κυρια οδός για τη διακίνηση των αγαθών από και προς Ιαπωνία, Κίνα, Ινδία, Ταιβάν, Αυστραλία. Οπότε και παρουσιάζει μεγάλη κίνηση πλοίων.
Τα τελευταία χρόνιασ έχουν αναφερθέι πολλά περιστατικά πειρατείας στην περιοχή. Που σε συνδιασμό με τη σημασία του στενού έχει προκαλέσει το διθνές ενδιαφέρον για αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης.
Malacca.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρόσφατα (Νοέμβριος 2007) περιστατικά Πειρατείας στην περιοχή από το International Maritime Bureau. Για να καταλάβουμε το μέγεθος του προβλήματος:

STRAIT OF MALACCA: Chemical tanker reported suspicious approach 06 Nov 07 at 2130 local time, while underway in position 03:55.2N -099:46.2E, 55NM off Lumut, Malaysia. An unidentified small watercraft approached the vessel. The officer of the watch raised the alarm, sounded the ship’s whistle and the crew mustered and directed a searchlight at the craft. The craft came within 150 meters and then moved away (IMB). 

STRAIT OF MALACCA: General cargo vessel reported suspicious approach 01 Nov 07 at 1320 local time, while underway in position 01:52.5N–102:09.5E. A small-unlit high-speed craft came close to the vessel. The Master switched on all deck lights, assembled all crew, and closed all entrances to the accommodation. Fire hoses were on standby and search lights were directed towards the boat. The ship increased its speed and evasive maneuvers were carried out. VTIS Port Klang was notified. After about one and a half hours of trailing, the speedboat moved away. MRCC Kuala Lumpur was informed (IMB).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρόλο που έχει ενταθεί η διεθνής προσπάθεια (λόγv της σημασίας των στενών) για περιορισμό της πειρατείας στην περιοχή υπάρχουν αρκετά περιστατικά. Και η περιοχή συνεχίζει να θεωρείται υψηλού κινδύνου.
Μέσα στο 2007 είχαμε 16 επιθέσεις και 7 απόπειρες σύμφωνα με το International Maritime Bureau.Παρακάτω δορυφορική φωτογραφία των στεμνών με τα περιστατικά που έγιναν μέσα στο 2007 από το International Maritime Bureau (http://www.icc-ccs.org/extra/display.php):
Malacca-1.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λόγω της σημασίας της ευρύτερης περιχής του Ινδικού και της θάλασσας της Κίνας για την παγκόσμια οικονομία, αλλά και της σημασίας των θαλάσσιων μεταφορών για τις χώρες που βρέχονται από αυτές. Δεκαέξι χώρες τις περιοχής υπέγραψαν στις 11 Νοεμβρίου του 2004 συμφωνία για τοπική συνεργασία κατά τοης πειρατείας και των ένοπλων ληστειών πλοίων (Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia (ReCAAP)). Η συμφωνία τέθηκε σε ισχύ το Σεπτέμβριο του 2006. Τα στενά όπωςε είδαμε παραπάνω είχαν πολλά περιστατικά πειρατείας.
Στα πλάισια των όρων της συμφωνίας για την ανταλαγή πληροφοριών δημιουργήθηκε η παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα:
http://www.recaap.org/

Όπου φάινονται τα πρόσφατα περιστατικά πειρατείας και τα επικίνδυνα σημεία. Όπως και χρήσιμες οδηγίες.

----------


## Eng

[quote=ChiefMate;207926]


> Αγαπητε φιλε Eng πολυ ομορφες οι φωτο σου,απο την καθημερονοτητα σε ενα βαπορι...Αυτα ομως ειναι τα ευκολα,βαλε καμμια φωτο απο την Κινα με τα ψαραδικακια!Εκει ειναι τα ομορφα!
> ''''Τωρα εχεις ησυχια,παω για κατω...αμα χρειαστεις κατι παρε τηλεφωνο!'''


Να πουμε δηλ. κατι απο Malacca Straight στη Συγκαμπουρη, νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι με ενα Cape 220.000 ton DWT..??
Chief εισαι ακριβως στο νοημα!! 
Να εισαι καλα!

----------


## mastropanagos

[quote=Eng;207946]


> Να πουμε δηλ. κατι απο Malacca Straight στη Συγκαμπουρη, νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι με ενα Cape 220.000 ton DWT..??
> Chief εισαι ακριβως στο νοημα!! 
> Να εισαι καλα!


Νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι και μπροστα σου μια μικρη πολη απο ψαραδικα,τα βυθισματα μικρα και να κανεις σλαλομ αναμεσα στους ψαραδες... :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

[quote=Eng;207946]


> Να πουμε δηλ. κατι απο Malacca Straight στη Συγκαμπουρη, νυχτα χωρις φεγγαρι με ενα Cape 220.000 ton DWT..??
> Chief εισαι ακριβως στο νοημα!! 
> Να εισαι καλα!


 
Ωραια πραματα ειναι...
Τουλαχιστον εχει ενδιαφερον κ περναει κ η βαρδια.
Ειναι επικυνδινοι βεβαια εκει που κανει καθενας εκει περα τα δικα του.
Απο το στενο μεχρι το Maclesfiled Bank κ μετα απο την Taiwan eως το Βohai ειναι τα ζορια...
Υπομονη κ καλα ταξιδια σε οσους ειναι εκει!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει και αρκετά παροπλισμένα στην περιοχή όπως διάβασα πρόσφατα.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει και αρκετά παροπλισμένα στην περιοχή όπως διάβασα πρόσφατα.


 
Πραγματι με την ''κριση'' δεσανε πολλα βαπορια εκει,να φανταστεις τα αγκυροβολημενα που εκαναν ανεφοδιασμο ηταν μεσα στο separation,αλλα αποφασισαν πως ειν αι επικυνδινο για την ναυσιπλο'ι'α κ τα διχνουν σιγα σιγα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε παραπάνω είναι δύσκολο πέρασμα και με πολλά βαπόρια να το κροσάρουν. Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι ένα βιβλιαράκι με οδηγίες για να περάσει κα΄ποιος με ασφάλεια το στενό.

----------

